# The standars for show mice; hairless and fuzzy



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, in sweden hairless was accepted in our standard for show mice 1999 but we have no standard for fuzzies. 
Can someone please link to your standard so I can read about your requirements for hairless and fuzzies. I think it can be very useful for the Swedish organisation SVEMUS,

thank you

-Lottiz


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

hairless isn't standardised here... and i'm pretty sure fuzzy isn't either *runs to check*

Nope, can't see any standards =o/ Maybe some american clubs have them standardised?

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The East Coast Mouse Association said:


> Fuzzy- The Fuzzy coat is a dense coat that is tightly curled and rough. The coat should be close cropped to the skin. This coat closely resembles the soft side of velcro. Whiskers to be curled.
> 
> All Fuzzy mice are shown together and not broken down into section. Fuzzy mice must still be a recognized color and pattern to be shown.


re-printed with permission lol

ETA: here's the link you asked for http://www.eastcoastmice.org/varietiescoattypes.htm

And here's a picture of approximately what a fuzzy's coat looks like:










(but that mouse could use her curl to be tighter and she has some other faults that prevent her from winning anything)


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

So...is this a fuzzy or an astrex?



















Is this a fuzzy hairless?










Is this a hairless?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, yes, and probably. 

The last has whiskers, so she may not be "true" hairless as they usually are whiskerless. However, she totally lacks pigment everywhere but her eyes, which makes me think she is true hairless.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you!
This female is whiskerless. Has she show quality?



















So all hairlesses has pink body?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

My goodness!
I've never seen a mouse that was _quite_ so hairless! 
It's very strange to look at, but not in a bad way. I rather like them


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I like her too! I bought her a last week bu she's still living in Netherland untill I can find a way to take her home to sweden.
Here are a few more pics of her:



















and her son:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It depends on what else is being shown. 

In general, I think she looks ok. Her ears are too high-set and her face is narrow, but that comes with the territory when you don't have any hair to cover it. :lol:

She is what a "true" hairless is supposed to look like, but be aware that female true hairless cannot breed.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

This female is proven  
She had litters. The male below is her son.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Then that rules out her being hr/hr as true hairless mice have problems with their nipples and can't rear babies.

I've heard of a phenotype of mice in France (and possibly other parts of Europe) which are completely hairless, dominant, and can lactate.


----------

